# Bath, England- hotel suggestions



## tlwmkw (Jul 29, 2009)

Anyone got any good recommendations for hotels in or near Bath, England?
We are headed over for a 2 week stay on Marriott Points but there is no Marriott hotel near Bath.  Looking for a hotel that is family friendly (will have our two sons with us 7 and 10 yrs old).

Thanks to anyone who has any good suggestions.

tlwmkw


----------



## Dave&Linda (Jul 29, 2009)

When we visited Bath in 2004 we stayed at the Poplar Farm B&B in Stanton Prior a small village about 6 miles west of Bath. The place is a working farm that was built in the 17th century and is absolutely comfortable and fascinating. The family there has ancestors who have occupied the place since it was built, but they do not own it as the property belongs to the royal family, Prince Charles to be exact. Charles periodically visits and stays there. I believe we paid less than 50 pounds a night for two of us. There are a couple reviews in Tripadvisor that are more recent than our stay. I do not think they have a website, but here is one way to contact them: www.bath.org/hotel/poplar.htm


----------



## stmartinfan (Jul 29, 2009)

When we traveled with our kids about 5 years ago, we stayed at Lansdown Grove in Bath.  It's not a fancy hotel (certainly not Marriott standards) but we booked it because we were able to get a two room suite, with a private bedroom for us and a second room that could serve as a "living room" and sleeping area for our daughters.  We've found it can be hard to get rooms that accommodate 4 in many European hotels, and our kids were too young to stay by themselves in a separate room.  We also arrived in Bath via train, and it was a convenient to the station.  We picked up our rental car in Bath, and the hotel had parking available.


----------



## nerodog (Aug 2, 2009)

*bath*

I have always liked Bath and dont forget to visit the   Sally Lunn house  for baked goods and lunch... its on the NOrth Parade passage.... B&B's are my favorite...Number 93 is in town near the train...small yet quaint..its on Wells Road..4 rooms...Grove Lodge Guest HOuse is nice but did not stay here but jotted it down for future trips...have fun and enjoy !


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 4, 2009)

tlwmkw said:


> Anyone got any good recommendations for hotels in or near Bath, England?



Split the difference between Bath and Salisbury and stay in Warminster or Frome for a couple nights. That way you're close to both Bath, Salisbury Cathedral, and Stonehenge. The country is beautiful either way.

When we last visited Bath, we used an Interval timeshare based in Exmouth -- it was a two-hour train to Bath, but we didn't complain about the scenery.


----------



## Sue S (Aug 17, 2009)

*Hope I'm not too late to help*

I just saw your request and suggest that you look at http://visitbath.co.uk/site/ideas-and-inspiration/family-friendly-bath
as this will give you numerous suggestions.  Please don't stay in Warminster or Frome as another poster suggested as it's a real nuisance to have to travel when you could just walk into the city centre if you're staying in Bath.  I work in Bath and love the city and I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## tlwmkw (Aug 17, 2009)

Sue S,

Thanks for your suggestion.  We just got back after our trip and had a great time.  We took two weeks and stayed the first week in London and then the second week traveled around southern England.  My DH's father is a Bathonion (his word for it I don't know if it's a real term) and so DH has family connections in that part of the world.  We ended up at a hotel called Bailbrook house- it was not the best but not terrible either.  They bill it as an 18th century mansion and hint that you will stay in that part of the hotel, however the rooms are all in a 1970's annexe which was used as a training center for air traffic controllers prior to becoming an hotel.  The rooms look as if they are still original 1970's vintage and are very tired.  After we returned DH told his father where we had stayed and he was amused because it was a private asylum when he was young so he had images of us wearing strait jackets and staying in padded rooms!!

Anyway your suggestion will be useful for the next time we go,

tlwmkw


----------



## Sue S (Aug 18, 2009)

Sorry I was too late to help but I'm glad you enjoyed your trip.  You may not have stayed in the best hotel but you've got a good story out of it


----------

